

OMGPOP's Draw Something Tops 50 Million Downloads in 50 Days - guynamedloren
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402620,00.asp

======
legend1984
<http://draw.newphidias.com/>

Canvas was ment for communication too.

